# Rotel RSX-1065 Problem



## moh

I have a Rotel RSX 1065 and I moved it into another room recently. I've been unable to get audio to come out of the front speakers but the subwoofer is working fine. I am using optical 1 as an input and pcm 2ch as output. I've also been having an intermittent problem where the audio and display won't turn on sometimes when the receiver is turned on, but the power LED does come on. It has happened in the past but hasn't been a very big deal because I've always been able to quickly rectify it. Any ideas?


----------



## mechman

Is it safe to assume you verified that everything was hooked up correctly? You didn't drop it when you moved it did you? :yikes: And just to verify, this all happened after you moved it, correct?


----------



## Ronm1

Were there ever very intermittent audio dropouts? If so, could be the processor board has finally gone south!!


----------



## moh

I talked to a guy from Rotel and he said it is most likely a faulty power amplifier. He said the screen going blank is a sign that the amp is defective and the unit is going into protection mode. I also forgot to mention in my OP that when I push the zone button "zone" comes up on the display. When I told the Rotel guy this he said the zone function works because it uses a separate channel and therefore would not be effected by the faulty amplifier. They quoted me $200 for the part and labor, and $120 shipping to and from. If I can't find a well rated repair shop here in Dallas I may just bite the bullet and send it in. What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## tvhunt

Curious if you tried this and it worked, as I had the exact same problem with my RSX-1065


----------



## moh

tvhunt said:


> Curious if you tried this and it worked, as I had the exact same problem with my RSX-1065


No I just went out and bought an RSX 1550. I did remove the cover and found one of the fuses in the capacitor PCB blown. After closer inspection I found the top of one of the capacitors convex so I'm guessing that specific capacitor is shorted and needs to be replaced. Rotel doesn't sell the individual capacitors, but they do sell the whole PCB with four new capacitors found around $75.00. I need to test the suspect capacitor still but I think that's the root cause.


----------



## johnasadorian

I'm having the same issue with my 1065. Was playing an album the other night and it worked fine. Then noticed the power button was on, led was lit, but no display. Turned it back on today to use surround sound, and have no sound. All functions work including display, but no sound. I will not give up until my 1065 is fixed. Will check fuses today and hope that will fix it. Any other suggestuons?


----------



## johnasadorian

johnasadorian said:


> I'm having the same issue with my 1065. Was playing an album the other night and it worked fine. Then noticed the power button was on, led was lit, but no display. Turned it back on today to use surround sound, and have no sound. All functions work including display, but no sound. I will not give up until my 1065 is fixed. Will check fuses today and hope that will fix it. Any other suggestuons?


Update: I removed the cover only to find 2 blown fuses on the main PCB capacitor board. Also found a couple of strands of fine copper touching the chassis from the left channel terminals. Ordered new fuses... hope this resolves the issue.


----------



## Roswell11

Ok, blown fuses seem to be a common issue with the 1065. For me it worked to just replace them, but what if it happens again, this is ridiculous, it shouldn't happen so easily.


----------



## johnasadorian

Another quick update. So I replaced the fuses on me PCB board. Both Fuses were blown. After replacing them I had the power button and noticed a very small stream of smoke coming out of a circuit board toward the front of the unit. Of course now, I'm not going to do that again. Can anyone recommend where to bring this unit for replacement parts or repair? The capacitor PCB board does not seem to be the culprit as the puff of smoke came from another location.


----------

